# Stannous Chloride and Tin



## Phoenix76 (Jul 25, 2015)

G'day to all in the States

Don't know the price of Stannous over there, but it's a bit costly here in Australia. So why not make my own? 2 grams of pure tin powder and 30 ml HCl. Also you can use tin solder.

My question is in relation to the tin solder. I can buy 99.3% tin .7% copper solder. Would the small amount of Cu in the solder effect the resulting Stannous? I can get 80 g of this solder for less than $A10 compared to paying $209 for 500 g. 

Any help would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 25, 2015)

Works fine.

Remember to use the search function!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi there. 

I can't specifically answer your question in a chemist's way however I can say that I use "off the shelf" tin solder for my Stannous and it works perfectly.


----------



## Phoenix76 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks fellas for the advice. And solar_plasma, I did use the search function as I usually do. Came up with so many posts that I opted to ask you fellas, otherwise I'd still be reading through all the answers to my search.

Cheers


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 28, 2015)

I am very sure that 99.3 Sn / 0.7 Cu will be fine.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21226


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 28, 2015)

In fact I have a 9g bar of it sitting here.

You're in Australia? PM me your address and I'll hammer it flat and post it to you for free.


----------



## saadat68 (May 13, 2018)

Hi
After reading many topics here I found we can make stannous chloride from solder with 95% tin and Ag-copper alloy too (My solder is 96% TIN - 3% silver and 1% copper)
Because silver and copper don't dissolve in HCl and they remove in filtration step we don't have problem but I can not understand something 
Can we drop some of *this *solder (that contains a little silver and copper) in Stannous chloride to stays fresh?
Or it contaminates our Stannous chloride?

Thanks


----------



## butcher (May 14, 2018)

Yes, it shouldn't be a problem, put a piece of the solder in and a few drops of acid.


----------



## rickbb (May 14, 2018)

Yes, that is exactly how I keep mine fresh. I keep a small piece of solder in it.


----------

